# How to bring painting on airplane?



## babydays (27 Aug 2010)

Travelling with Ryanair to England next week and want to bring a large painting with me. It's 90cm X 90cm and 5 cm deep - it's not framed so it's not heavy. 

I phoned ryanair for advice on best way to bring it (check it in as sports equipment or musical instrument - these are categories they have under baggage) and they said 'not by plane send it by cargo company'!

I was intending to wrap it carefully build a a mdf frame/box to put it into. It's an anniversary present so I wanted to be able to bring it with me and hand it over.

I'd appreciate any ideas.


----------



## aristotle (27 Aug 2010)

I think I would ship it with DHL or UPS etc before relying on any airline to deliver it safely.


----------



## huskerdu (27 Aug 2010)

I suspect that if you turn up at the airport with a wooden box 900mm * 900m * 100mm,
you will be told that there is no way you are bringing it on as hand luggage, in which case you will have no choice but to hand it over as checked in luggage and this is very risky for something delicate. 

Ask in a picture framing shop if they can pack it for you and ask if they would consider the packaging safe for baggage handling.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Aug 2010)

Don't attempt to bring a painting yourself unless you don't mind it getting damaged. 

if it's valuable, use a professional art mover. Ask a local gallery whom they use to ship art to England. Or you could ask Sotheby's Dublin office. 

Brendan


----------



## kbie (27 Aug 2010)

Bought a framed picture with glass in Italy last year and then wondered how to get it home. 

Down to a shop and bought 2 of those foam mats for lying on the beach. Wrapped it well in these. Then got old cardboard boxes in the supermarket and cut them so as to wrap the picture. With plenty of brown duck tape, also purchased in the supermarket, the picture was ready for collection by DHL. I'm glad to say it arrived home safely.


----------



## JoeB (28 Aug 2010)

It'd be possible to construct a simple container of such strength that it'd be practically indestructable. It'd take perhaps 10 to 15 mins in a cabinet making workshop.

But customs, the airline and the courier company wouldn't be able to easily open the box, it'd have to be screwed open.


----------



## Rois (28 Aug 2010)

I would buy a strong cardboard poster tube and send it by registered post, sealing both ends securely with tape (eg masking tape). For extra protection you could wrap the painting around a plastic plumbers tube (get them to cut it to size). Pack any excess length with tissue paper to reduce movement. 
I have posted several paintings this way and they have always arrived safely.


----------



## babydays (28 Aug 2010)

huskerdu said:


> I suspect that if you turn up at the airport with a wooden box 900mm * 900m * 100mm,
> you will be told that there is no way you are bringing it on as hand luggage, in which case you will have no choice but to hand it over as checked in luggage and this is very risky for something delicate.
> 
> Ask in a picture framing shop if they can pack it for you and ask if they would consider the packaging safe for baggage handling.



I'm confident I could have it packaged securely enough to go as checked in luggage but I'd be afraid I'd show up at the airport and be told - can't bring it on board- then what?

I'm going to go with DHL/UPS. Checked out DHL on-line for an instant quote but was told the item was too big - must be looking at the wrong section.


----------

